# Fun facts about html5 on youtube!



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Use the extension "/html5" at the end of any youtube video to make it load as HTML5 instead of Flash!


Here


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Youtube automatically uses html5 on supported browsers so there's no need to add "/html5" to the end of the video. To see if your browser supports html5 on youtube visit www.youtube.com/html5


----------

